# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Negril Message Board >  Red Dragon

## Bossman

I saw a post on Facebook that Red Dragon aka Raggabones was robbed at gunpoint last night.... True?

----------


## Rob

If you were there today, you wouldn't have known it, but at closing last night the Dragon was robbed. After talking with the owners today, at 11pm (closing time) there were two patrons watching TV as the robbers came in. The Red Dragon cashbox, phone cards and cigarettes were taken as well as one of the patron's phone that was on the bar. No one else was robbed and no one was hurt. Police were called and a unit from Kingston was dispatched over night to collect evidence.

----------


## Bossman

Sorry to hear but glad nobody was harmed. A shame that this happened to the good people at Red Dragon.

----------


## Rob

Boss,

I will stop back in tomorrow and let them know.

----------


## JDd

:Frown:

----------


## VVHT

Cashbox, phone cards and cigs can be replaced. Ragabones and Gordo are irreplaceable! Glad to hear no one was hurt.

----------


## Irieonline

Really sorry to hear that but very glad nobody was hurt or worse. Thats my favorite place to spend the early part of the afternoon and in a way i feel violated. On the bright side i heard they never took the freezer that they keep the Red Stripes in so the beer will still be ice cold as always when i return.

----------


## Rob

Live from the Red Dragon! Gardo says HIGH!

----------


## Rob

And yes, the freezer is still serving ice cold ones!

----------


## Bossman

> Live from the Red Dragon! Gardo says HIGH!


Thumbs up all around Gordo! Good to see your smiling face. We'll see you in a couple weeks.

----------


## jamaicarob

we will be there in a couple of weeks, glad nobody was hurt, very soon come

----------


## frankk

We will certainly be there next month.

----------


## treewacker

our favorite place for pork  seen u next time Gordo

----------


## JDd

> If you were there today, you wouldn't have known it, but at closing last night the Dragon was robbed. After talking with the owners today, at 11pm (closing time) there were two patrons watching TV as the robbers came in. The Red Dragon cashbox, phone cards and cigarettes were taken as well as one of the patron's phone that was on the bar. No one else was robbed and no one was hurt. Police were called and a unit from Kingston was dispatched over night to collect evidence.


just wondering why ?  they would call in a unit from Kingston....and :Frown:

----------


## Rob

> just wondering why ?  they would call in a unit from Kingston....and


The local police called in the unit from Kingston. You would have to ask them why. Kingston is now less than 3 hours from Negril at that time of night. They do have specialty units as do most world wide Capital police departments. Rural departments never have the resources of those of any country Capital.

I know you know that... compare say Thunder Bay vs. Ottawa. No comparison...

----------


## irienegril

We are so thankful to see Gordo's smiling face! Thank you for posting Rob! See you soon :Smile:  Looking forward to playing cards and having some ice cold Red Stripes very soon!

----------


## JDd

Gardo :Cool: ...........ya nobody got hurt all good

----------


## Misti1

> Really sorry to hear that but very glad nobody was hurt or worse. Thats my favorite place to spend the early part of the afternoon and in a way i feel violated. On the bright side i heard they never took the freezer that they keep the Red Stripes in so the beer will still be ice cold as always when i return.


 I like  your spirit

----------


## Harleymon

Glad no one was hurt and Gordo is safe.

----------


## eddiemingus

I was far more worried about the bartender who was working that night than I am for Gardo who was at home when it happened.

----------

